# Breeder recommendation in Maryland/ North East



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Vermont might be a bit far from you but I really like how Debbie and Dianne raise their puppies. 

Home


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am planning to breed Cammie. She lives with me and my 13 year old poodle, Bob. This will be my first litter, but an experienced poodle breeder who owns the stud dog will be helping me every step of the way. We are waiting for Cammie to come into heat now, and I'm thinking it could be any day. Statistically speaking, we expect that half of the litter will be cream or white. Cammie is cream and there is quite a bit of white on both sides of the pedigree. For more info including photos, pedigrees and health testing, see Small Standard Poodles.

I should add that I already have 4 or 5 homes lined up that seem definite or almost definite and a list of others who have expressed some interest. And the babies haven't even been conceived yet. But I'd be more than happy to talk to you.


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

*Thanks*



peppersb said:


> I am planning to breed Cammie. She lives with me and my 13 year old poodle, Bob. This will be my first litter, but an experienced poodle breeder who owns the stud dog will be helping me every step of the way. We are waiting for Cammie to come into heat now, and I'm thinking it could be any day. Statistically speaking, we expect that half of the litter will be cream or white. Cammie is cream and there is quite a bit of white on both sides of the pedigree. For more info including photos, pedigrees and health testing, see Small Standard Poodles.
> 
> I should add that I already have 4 or 5 homes lined up that seem definite or almost definite and a list of others who have expressed some interest. And the babies haven't even been conceived yet. But I'd be more than happy to talk to you.


Thanks peppesb,
I have sent you an e-mail . I wish Cammie comes into heat and has a safe pregnancy.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

If you're willing to go to Fredericksburg Virginia Luminary Standard Poodles has just had 2 litters. One all black with 8 pups. Actually 7 since I made my pick Saturday. And a second litter of black, white and brown. The all black litter is due for pick up Feb. 9th and the other litter two weeks later. I think she is a great breeder. Can't recommend her enough. Great dogs, great pedigrees, great temperaments and health testing. Really the complete package. Here's a link to her site. Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies Her site needs updating.
And here is her blog
Luminary Thoughts

Rick


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

*Thanks*



PoodleRick said:


> If you're willing to go to Fredericksburg Virginia Luminary Standard Poodles has just had 2 litters. One all black with 8 pups. Actually 7 since I made my pick Saturday. And a second litter of black, white and brown. The all black litter is due for pick up Feb. 9th and the other litter two weeks later. I think she is a great breeder. Can't recommend her enough. Great dogs, great pedigrees, great temperaments and health testing. Really the complete package. Here's a link to her site. Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies Her site needs updating.
> And here is her blog
> Luminary Thoughts
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick for the recommendation and congrats to you on the pick- I am sure you might be excited to welcome your baby. I also went through your previous posts as I believe you too are in MD. I am in the White Marsh Area so Fredericksburg is not too far away. It seems the white pup is already spoken for so my search continues. If you are aware of any other breeders who have or are planning a white litter please let me know. On another note, could you please share or PM me the average price for a pup in the area ? I just want to be better prepared and plan accordingly.

Have a Great Evening !


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

canineluv said:


> Thanks Rick for the recommendation and congrats to you on the pick- I am sure you might be excited to welcome your baby. I also went through your previous posts as I believe you too are in MD. I am in the White Marsh Area so Fredericksburg is not too far away. It seems the white pup is already spoken for so my search continues. If you are aware of any other breeders who have or are planning a white litter please let me know. On another note, could you please share or PM me the average price for a pup in the area ? I just want to be better prepared and plan accordingly.
> 
> Have a Great Evening !


White Marsh, yeah, just north east of Baltimore. My daughter goes to Towson. Not to far from you. I think there are a few more of us Marylanders here on PF. We should get together one nice day for Poodlefest.


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> White Marsh, yeah, just north east of Baltimore. My daughter goes to Towson. Not to far from you. I think there are a few more of us Marylanders here on PF. We should get together one nice day for Poodlefest.


Yeah, I am not too far from where u are. Hopefully we too will find our poodle soon and we all can plan for a Poodlefest


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

canineluv said:


> Thanks peppesb,
> I have sent you an e-mail . I wish Cammie comes into heat and has a safe pregnancy.


She's IN HEAT!!!! As of a few hours ago!!!! Yippee!!! If all goes well pups will be born in April and ready for new homes in May.

Thanks for your email and for your good wishes for Cammie. I'll get back to you tomorrow with more details. Thanks for writing.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

How exciting. I just know Cammie is going to produce beautiful pups


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cammie is beautiful. And Sting, herding? That would be really fun to have a poodle that herds.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

There's also Maryland Standard Poodles who uses Luminary dogs as her foundation.
Maryland Standard Poodles

She is expecting pups in January according to her blog but I don't think there will be any whites. Just a guess though

Rick


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> There's also Maryland Standard Poodles who uses Luminary dogs as her foundation.
> Maryland Standard Poodles
> 
> She is expecting pups in January according to her blog but I don't think there will be any whites. Just a guess though
> ...


Thanks once again. I will get in touch with them as well - although I prefer white but will happily take another color as long as they have a wonderful temperament.

Have a good day !


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

peppersb said:


> She's IN HEAT!!!! As of a few hours ago!!!! Yippee!!! If all goes well pups will be born in April and ready for new homes in May.
> 
> Thanks for your email and for your good wishes for Cammie. I'll get back to you tomorrow with more details. Thanks for writing.


What a wonderful news ! Hope she has a safe pregnancy and everything goes as planned.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently got an Apricot Standard. One of the breeders that was recommended was Cindy Crawley, 
Beauciel Poodles. She did not have a litter available in my time frame and referred me to someone else. I know she was planning a litter for early 2014 I am not sure if she has white since I was not looking for that color but I believe she is located in either Virginia or Maryland.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PeppersB...fingers are crossed for you! I hope Cammie and sting give you the litter of your dreams!!!


----------



## canineluv (Jan 5, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I recently got an Apricot Standard. One of the breeders that was recommended was Cindy Crawley,
> Beauciel Poodles. She did not have a litter available in my time frame and referred me to someone else. I know she was planning a litter for early 2014 I am not sure if she has white since I was not looking for that color but I believe she is located in either Virginia or Maryland.


Thanks for the info. I don't know how to edit the post but now we are looking for any color spoo the only criteria would be to get it from calm parents with relevant health tests.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I also live in Baltimore and would like the idea of a poodle get together if anyone is interested.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Canine,

Here are some other breeders who were recommended. 

Terrry Farley. He is in Pittsburgh. He was very helpful in answering questions even though he knew I would not be getting a dog from him due to timing issues. Also, I like the way he shows genuine concern about where the puppy will be going, who with etc

Connie from LCM/Loco Meadows in mid Penn was nice and so was Judy Winter from Retniw Standards. Both seemed responsible breeders

Tabitha at NOLA Standards (New Orleans) was also extremely helpful even though she knew I would not be getting a puppy from her due to timing issues. All of the people mentioned show their dogs and do health testing. By now some may have puppies available, I am not sure. All breed red and apricot which is what I wanted

Not sure about personality since I did not meet the dogs in person

For testing, if you have the full name you can search the parents on OFFA.org


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

In NC Tintlet is where I would go. She does a great deal with her Poodles Conformation, Obedience, Rally, Agility etc....


----------

